# What I did to give a personal touch, heh.



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

So, a bunch of my customers had told me that it was really personal feeling to get their envelope in the mail that was handwritten addressed to them. I don't mind doing that at all, but when you're shipping 20+ a day, you don't have time (and your hand really, really hurts). 

So I cheated, I wanted to figure out a method to make it personal without printing it. It had to have pen strokes and look like handwriting. I started making my own shipping envelopes out of thick roll paper and glue (I could post a tutorial if anyone's interested); so I made a template on my computer and created address placement areas (to and from), used a handwritten font, loaded the roll paper into my plotter (GX24 loaded with a pen) and plotted a few envelopes. 

I then assembled them and compared them to the real thing, besides the font being different than my handwriting, it still looked like someone had genuinely handwritten it. 

Anyways, I thought that was pretty interesting. What do you guys think?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

that sounds like a pretty good idea i would love to have you post a tutorial or pm it to me. i would also like to see it can you post some pics.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I personally ship mine with printed labels in a set font as it helps it get through our postal system faster


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> that sounds like a pretty good idea i would love to have you post a tutorial or pm it to me. i would also like to see it can you post some pics.


Originally I shipped VIA priority mail (usps) flat rate for $4.60. I now ship express (using stamps) and I charge my customers a flat $2.00. It just about covers everything, and people love the cheaper shipping. I'll have to create a tutorial, though. Hopefully it can help people out.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> that sounds like a pretty good idea i would love to have you post a tutorial or pm it to me. i would also like to see it can you post some pics.


im with manny on this one.. would love to see a tutorial and pics.

great idea btw.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea, but to make it a but easier...

The other day someone on here posted a link to a website that allows you to turn your own handwriting into a font file. It sounds like something you might want to check out, it helps keep that personal touch, but may keep your productivity up. Here's the link. I hope it helps. 

Fontifier - Your own handwriting on your computer!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> url=http://www.fontifier.com]Fontifier - Your own handwriting on your computer![/url]


Now that is cool!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I know, isn't it?  I can't wait to create mine.


----------



## jh41 (Dec 2, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but to make it a but easier...
> 
> The other day someone on here posted a link to a website that allows you to turn your own handwriting into a font file. It sounds like something you might want to check out, it helps keep that personal touch, but may keep your productivity up. Here's the link. I hope it helps.
> 
> Fontifier - Your own handwriting on your computer!


That is indeed awesome.... thanks for posting that link.

-jh


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

airraidapparel said:


> Originally I shipped VIA priority mail (usps) flat rate for $4.60. I now ship express (using stamps) and I charge my customers a flat $2.00. It just about covers everything, and people love the cheaper shipping. I'll have to create a tutorial, though. Hopefully it can help people out.


 
What is ship express? $2.00 for shipping these days is definitely worth checking out.

Ernie


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

In my post office express mail is more than double priority mail,, so what do you mean express?


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

Oops! I meant to say first class! Sorry for the confusion; but you have to admit that first class, priority and express mail all sound extremely positive and one does not sound like it would be any better than the other.


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey this sounds really neat. I can't wait to hear more and see a pix.
thanx for sharing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I started making my own shipping envelopes out of thick roll paper and glue (I could post a tutorial if anyone's interested); so I made a template on my computer and created address placement areas (to and from), used a handwritten font, loaded the roll paper into my plotter (GX24 loaded with a pen) and plotted a few envelopes.


Hey Drew, if you have a chance, it would be great if you could still post that tutorial about this? Sounds neat!


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

I actually have a bunch of tutorials people have been asking me about. What would you guys think about a site filled with user submitted tutorials for the industry? maybe call it tee-torials? haha seriously though!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

airraidapparel said:


> I actually have a bunch of tutorials people have been asking me about. What would you guys think about a site filled with user submitted tutorials for the industry? maybe call it tee-torials? haha seriously though!


There's lots of sites with tutorials for the industry  one more couldn't hurt.

I just got the impression from your initial post that you were willing to post the tutorial here


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

airraidapparel said:


> So I cheated, I wanted to figure out a method to make it personal without printing it. It had to have pen strokes and look like handwriting... it still looked like someone had genuinely handwritten it.


airraidappare, have your customers noticed the difference between your handwriting and the new printed method? Is their reaction the same? Do you get the same response as before from them?


----------



## markmarkmark (Jan 29, 2008)

This is just my opinion, and it may be useful to you, but don't take it too personally. I have always been very against the idea of using handwritten fonts. It certainly makes a lot of customers feel like your business is much more people-oriented and personal when you send them envelopes with handwritten addresses. That's a given. However, I have never thought that customers would be in any way offended or even think twice about an envelope that is not handwritten. In the computer age, it is expected that an envelope from any business will likely be typed, so while handwritten may be a plus, a typed address certainly won't hurt your image. Here's what had always made me look down on a company. I have always been turned off to anybody who sends me a letter, card, package, etc. that uses a handwritten font. The most common organizations that use this method are poor-reputation community colleges. It's their way of competing with the bigger schools. They attempt to try to attract prospective students through their use of "personal" looking letters. When it comes down to it, though, it doesn't take too keen an eye to figure out that these are actually typed. It can be the ink it's printed with, the way that each letter will be exactly like the same letter printed somewhere else, etc. When I notice that an organization has done this, I take offense to it. I feel as if they are in some way dishonest and trying to dupe their customers into thinking they are something they are not. 

Again, that's just my feeling. Others may disagree, but it does come across as a form of trickery to those who notice it. It's definitely a harmless form of trickery with no ill-intention, but it is trickery nonetheless. Again, please don't take this personally as I am only trying to help. It may be best for your image to just use a regular font and to let your customers know that you type your addresses and are proud of it. Your other option would be to actually hand-write the addresses. This lets your customers know that you actually do take the time to label each package with care. 

Best of luck with your business!


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree with markmarkmark. When something is posted to me and uses a printed hand writing font it's always a bit of a turn off, worse still is a printed signature at the end of a letter; it feels more fake than if they just printed the name type. If you want to have a real personal touch, there is no better way of doing it than doing it for real. Admittedly if you're sending 100's of t-shirts a day it would be very time consuming but it does wonders for your image if you can pull it off.


----------

